# だと思う,と思う



## Nothingless

みなさんこんにちは。形動詞、動詞以外の単語が思うの前に来るときは”ｘと思う”じゃなくて”ｘだと思う”のほうが正しいように教わっていたが、”伝統的な天皇のあり方に沿うものと思います”という一文に出くわしました。ものは名詞だから、そのルールに従えば　”沿うものだと思います”のほうが正しいのではないでしょうか。できれば”だ”の働きについても教えていただけないでしょうか。ご教示のほどよろしくお願いいたします。


----------



## karlalou

こんにちは。
「〜だと思う」「〜と思う」の違いは単に好みやスタイルの問題で、どちらでも同じです。
私としては「〜と思う」のほうが上品で好きです。


----------



## Nothingless

コメントありがとうございました。”単に好みやスタイルの問題”、うーん、そうかな。。。僕の印象では、名詞あるいは形容動詞プラスと思う（だを抜きにして）という構造はめったに見ないように思いますけど、ずっと”名詞あるいは形容動詞プラスと思う”は誤りだと思っていました。


----------



## karlalou

「〜だと思う」は正しい言い方です。
確かに動詞に続けて「〜するだと思う」と言うのは明らかな間違いで、日本人なら誰も言いませんが、
「〜ものと思う」という言い方もあって、「だ」と強い響きのある濁音を避けることで、語調が柔らかくなります。
まぁ、めったに聞かない言い方です。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「と」の前に来るのは基本的に「名詞」か「文」です。

あの女の人はきれいだと思う。
あれは昨日なくした本だと思う。

これらは、「きれいだ」という終止形、「だ」という断定の助動詞の終止形で文の末尾で、それに「と」が続いています。
また、日本語は自由に「～のだ」をつけることができますので、
「～変わるのだと思う」
「～大きいのだと思う」
とも言えます。

結局、こういう「だ」は文の末尾です。

それ以外に「名詞」も「と」につきますので、
「～ものと思う」
も問題ありません。
形容動詞の語幹は一種の名詞ですので、
「きれいと思う」も使われます。

なお、形容動詞の説明は意見が分かれますし、日本語学習者の方は「ナ形容詞」という言い方をするようですが、
一般的に「だ」まで含めて形容動詞（の終止形）とします。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> 「と」の前に来るのは基本的に「名詞」か「文」です。


これ、多分*wind-sky-wind*さんもそのつもりで書いていると思うのですが、「と」一般ではなく、「と思う」に関する話です。「と言った」とか「と叫んだ」など発話行為ならなんでも直接話法で受ける構文はまた別の話だということです。

さて、この説明で良く分からないのは、名詞が「と」の前に来るというところです。確かに、*Nothingless*さんがスレッド冒頭に挙げた「伝統的な天皇のあり方に沿うものと思います」は「もの」という名詞が「と思います」の直前にくる例になっています。しかし*wind-sky-wind*さんの「あれは昨日なくした本だと思う」と少し変えて、
あれは昨日なくした本と思う​とするのは、あまりしっくりこない表現です。名詞であっても「と思う」の前にくることができないものがあるのではないかと思うのですが、名詞の直後の「だ」が省略できる条件を明確にしてほしいと思いました。


----------



## karlalou

デジタル大辞泉ですが、

*だ*：http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/132198/m0u/だ/

［助動］［だろ｜だっ・で｜だ｜（な）｜なら｜○］《連語「である」の音変化形「であ」がさらに音変化したもの》名詞、準体助詞「の」などに付く。
*１* 断定する意を表す。「今日は子供の誕生日*だ*」「学生は怠けるべき*で*はない」「熱が高いの*なら*会社を休みなさい」
「それも遅ければきかない物*だ*ぞ」〈雑兵物語・上〉

*と*：http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/leaf/jn2/154670/m0u/と/

［格助］名詞、名詞的な語、副詞などに付く。
*２* （文や句をそのまま受けて）動作・作用・状態の内容を表す。引用の「と」。「正しい―いう結論に達する」
「名をばさかきの造(みやつこ)―なむいひける」〈竹取〉
*４* 動作・状態などの結果を表す。「有罪―決定した」「復讐(ふくしゅう)の鬼―化した」
「年をへて花の鏡―なる水は散りかかるをやくもるといふらむ」〈古今・春上〉
[補説]*4*は「に」と共通する点があるが、「と」はその結果を表すのに重点がある。


----------



## Flaminius

*karlalou*さん、すみませんがデジタル大辞泉からの引用を含む直前のポスト#7で何を主張したいのかが分かりません。私のポストに対する意見なら参考にしたいので、引用箇所に対する*karlalou*さん自身の考えを教えてください。

さて、ソースにあたると、この文は全体として次のような形になっていることが分かります。


> …日本国憲法下の天皇のあり方の方が…伝統的な天皇のあり方に沿うものと思います。



*Nothingless*さんはスレッド最初のポストで


Nothingless said:


> ”ｘだと思う”のほうが正しいように教わっていた


と述べていたので、「あり方の方が…沿うものだと思います」という言い方ができると知っていると思われます。

それに対して*wind-sky-wind*さん(#5)は、少なくとも私の理解するところでは、名詞や形容動詞語幹直前の「と」は省略可能であると答えているように見えます。私の意見は既に述べたこと(#6)を要約すると、名詞で終わる文でも「《名詞》と思う」といえないものがあり、「と」の省略には何らかの条件がかかっているというものです。


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> *karlalou*さん、すみませんがデジタル大辞泉からの引用を含む直前のポスト#7で何を主張したいのかが分かりません。私のポストに対する意見なら参考にしたいので、引用箇所に対する*karlalou*さん自身の考えを教えてください。。



日本語の文法は知りませんので、質問者の方から「だ」について知りたいとのご要望もあることですし、辞書から関係のありそうな箇所をコピペしてみました。

少しグーグルしてみました。



> 「てっきり〜する*ものと思って*いたわ」


というのはいかがですか。あるいは、


> 「どうやら〜した*ものと思われる*」
> 「今年の夏はかなり暑くなる*ものと思われる*」


などはどうでしょう。

また、


> 「これには深い倫理的の意味の*あるものと思う*。死を怖るるとは即ち生を重んずるの意味だろうと思う。」


時代が感じられる書き方ですが、お札に印刷される新渡戸稲造さんの文章です。



> 「またわたしの提供できる世帯は非常に望ましい*ものと思う*からです。」（阿部知ニ訳によるPride and Prejudice）


----------



## YangMuye

http://oshiete.goo.ne.jp/qa/1083482.html
金城　克哉『コーパスに基づく引用句内のコピュラ（「だ」）の顕在と潜在に関する研究』
Not exactly agrees with my intuition, but anyway ご参考までに


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> 少しグーグルしてみました。


I have no problem with any of your examples with _mono-to omou_.  Again, I find "the book I lost yesterday" more awkward than them.

This makes me look like an average Japanese as analyzed in Kinjō (2012: 27), thanks @YangMuye for suggesting a thought-provoking read. According to Kinjō, the copular -_da_ seems to be marked with modality of assertion.  His wording "latent _-da_" underscores how it is not an indispensable for composing a statement.  It is probably only necessary when one is committed to its veracity and try to convince others.

Viewed I this light, what @karlalou said #2 _supra _makes a lot more sense (not that it hasn't hitherto!).


karlalou said:


> 私としては「〜と思う」のほうが上品で好きです。



If the speaker is sure that their voice is listened to, they are hardly in need to drive their points.  The Emperor, with so much clout, least expects his voice will be ignored.  Conversely, behaving as if one would be surely to be heard suggests to listeners that the speaker indeed has much conviction, weight, class or whatever makes one look 上品.  We should be aware of the illocutionary force that makes a logical reverse as true as the original statement.


----------



## Nothingless

ご回答してくださった皆さん、本当にありがとうございました。ここ最近はフォラムを見ていなかったので返事が遅くなりました。結論を言いますと、「～と思う」より「だと思う」のほうは断定の意味合いが濃いわけですね。おそらく天皇さんは押し付けがましく聞こえないように、「だ」を抜くことにしたのではないでしょうか。


----------

